# 1/11/2011 Millburn/Short Hills, NJ Videos



## ken643

Hi guys, I took a lot of videos they are all HD quality so they are uploading as I type. I will make them available ASAP. The audio might not be to great. I had a new stereo system installed in the Jeep and the poor little mic on the ATC9K camera cant handle the cranking tunes to well, LOL









































More to follow, still uploading


----------



## ford26

Nice videos!!


----------



## s. donato

me getting going





stop #1





stop #2 





pretty annoyed my other 4 videos came out horrible b/c i put my phone on the mount wrong after using if for a bit. Oh well there is always next storm :-\


----------



## ken643

*Millburn/Short Hills Videos 1/11/2011 More of them*



ken643;1194224 said:


> Hi guys, I took a lot of videos they are all HD quality so they are uploading as I type. I will make them available ASAP. The audio might not be to great. I had a new stereo system installed in the Jeep and the poor little mic on the ATC9K camera cant handle the cranking tunes to well, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to follow, still uploading


I will try not to dupicate the videos, they are all done uploading. But it may happen becasue of the codes youtube puts on them. I have them as 001 002 003 and so on.

Here goes:






Lumber jack song

here is my youtube page:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ken643#p/u

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## ken643

ken643;1195165 said:


> I will try not to dupicate the videos, they are all done uploading. But it may happen becasue of the codes youtube puts on them. I have them as 001 002 003 and so on.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumber jack song
> 
> here is my youtube page:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ken643#p/u
> 
> Hope you all enjoy!


Friggen you tube disabled some of my songs, friggen copyright issues, what BS!!! I own the dam CD I recorded it from. What if I was blasting my music in summer with the dam windows open am I breaking copyright laws? What BS!!


----------



## ken643

Videos not as popular as my first ones, and I tried to have better music, LOL


----------



## Mister Plow

Nice stop.

I was expecting "Monty Python"


----------



## s. donato

I will watch them again later for ya ken ;-)


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1198391 said:


> I will watch them again later for ya ken ;-)


LOL LOL, Thanks PAL LOLThumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Everybody ready for this next one? winter storm warning says possible 2-5" of now then almost an inch of ice. yay...


----------



## ken643

V_Scapes;1201032 said:


> Everybody ready for this next one? winter storm warning says possible 2-5" of now then almost an inch of ice. yay...


I'm actually working tomorrow my regular job,, this was not supposed to be anything. Now I am concerned I didnt take off in time. UGH


----------



## s. donato

not concerned doesn't look like its hitting me with much. just called a few clients to give them the option and offer salting services - they all want the rain to take care of it.


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1201126 said:


> not concerned doesn't look like its hitting me with much. just called a few clients to give them the option and offer salting services - they all want the rain to take care of it.


I was able to pull a last minute vacation day. I know it will be wasted, I can feel it. But the temps dont look that warm. weatherbug is calling for 1-3 inches in my area, then 1/4 inch of ice and freezing rain and the temps are briefly at upper 30' then down to upper 20's at night. My minimum to go out is 3 inches with a couple on hills that may want it done and a few paver driveways that never melt and always freeze. So rather than take the risk I took off. Fingers crossed now that I get something to plow. Good luck all!!


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1201126 said:


> not concerned doesn't look like its hitting me with much. just called a few clients to give them the option and offer salting services - they all want the rain to take care of it.


Hey Sal, I checked out your web page, dam your cheap, 20 bucks 2 car drive up to 6 inches. I wont start the Jeep for less the 50.payup


----------



## V_Scapes

Not sure if this is storm to take too lightly. seems like we might have a few hours of snow. 2 sources are saying in the 2-4" range with maybe another inch of ice on top. problem is that stuff will freeze right back up once tuesday night comes. i dont think the northern counties are going to change to rain.


----------



## ken643

V_Scapes;1201261 said:


> Not sure if this is storm to take too lightly. seems like we might have a few hours of snow. 2 sources are saying in the 2-4" range with maybe another inch of ice on top. problem is that stuff will freeze right back up once tuesday night comes. i dont think the northern counties are going to change to rain.


I agree with you 100%, I am not as far North as you are. I am 15 min west of Newark airport. But it is supposed to snow over night.I'll get up early to keep an eye on it.


----------



## s. donato

ken643;1201208 said:


> Hey Sal, I checked out your web page, dam your cheap, 20 bucks 2 car drive up to 6 inches. I wont start the Jeep for less the 50.payup


well for my first year i am just trying to get my name out there and be there. plus a lot of the two cars around here are pretty much a pull in drop blade and back out. VERY simple. i was doing $20 upto 3" but found out my truck pushed 6 pretty easily too so i haven't been as worried for a 2 car. since i have accounts i am just trying to fill in the rest of my time when i am out there. would really like to get this plow payed for this year ;-)

we also have a lot of $20 any size guys around, so i don't have a huge choice. they all operate with out insurance have personally plated trucks and are cash only. its kind of frustrating to be honest. its not that i thought it would be easy, but i am now learning some stuff to get work. it stinks when you try to do it right and can't make progress. 

Most people that have landscapers are using them for their plowing. so my only chance is with local businesses and the cheap HO's. which is another reason i am more then willing to sub but since i have a smaller truck i am not to sub friendly for big operations that have big accounts. I have been talking to a couple landscapers and may be helping with some driveways but for now i am happy making a couple hundred a storm and building up a GOOD client list.


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1201295 said:


> well for my first year i am just trying to get my name out there and be there. plus a lot of the two cars around here are pretty much a pull in drop blade and back out. VERY simple. i was doing $20 upto 3" but found out my truck pushed 6 pretty easily too so i haven't been as worried for a 2 car. since i have accounts i am just trying to fill in the rest of my time when i am out there. would really like to get this plow payed for this year ;-)
> 
> we also have a lot of $20 any size guys around, so i don't have a huge choice. they all operate with out insurance have personally plated trucks and are cash only. its kind of frustrating to be honest. its not that i thought it would be easy, but i am now learning some stuff to get work. it stinks when you try to do it right and can't make progress.
> 
> Most people that have landscapers are using them for their plowing. so my only chance is with local businesses and the cheap HO's. which is another reason i am more then willing to sub but since i have a smaller truck i am not to sub friendly for big operations that have big accounts. I have been talking to a couple landscapers and may be helping with some driveways but for now i am happy making a couple hundred a storm and building up a GOOD client list.


I hear ya, I am shocked you have that many guys going around for 20 bucks, wow. Try the add in the paper it worked well for me. And in the add mention fully insured. That I think would attract people. Best of luck with it. How many accounts do you have so far?

Ken


----------



## s. donato

3 commercial and 4 residential for now and 2 freebies for the family. 

i was working towards the paper add but wanted to get the website setup first so i could put both the website and phone numbers. 

I am getting there!!! ;-)

I really hoping it snows tomorrow big but at the same time i have a kitchen i need to finish that is a little more important ;-)


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1201330 said:


> 3 commercial and 4 residential for now and 2 freebies for the family.
> 
> i was working towards the paper add but wanted to get the website setup first so i could put both the website and phone numbers.
> 
> I am getting there!!! ;-)
> 
> I really hoping it snows tomorrow big but at the same time i have a kitchen i need to finish that is a little more important ;-)


good luck, your more north than me, so maybe it will be a good one for you, then again maybe weather guessers get it wrong and we get hammered!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping

Nice videos!


----------



## ken643

J&R Landscaping;1201528 said:


> Nice videos!


thanks!payup


----------



## JayD2

Cool videos, I was LMAO when I heard the two farts you cracked off in the second video...


----------



## s. donato

here is one from todays "storm" payup






any western guys know if there is a way to speed up the pumps? 

they seem slow to me. i have the handheld controller.


----------



## ken643

I think I am getting a little out of control with snow, LOL i just bought two of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200561167278&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1201722 said:


> Cool videos, I was LMAO when I heard the two farts you cracked off in the second video...


You had me laughing my ass off:laughing:, So I went and looked. Thats wasnt a fart it was the windshield wiper, LOL . funny it does sound like one. Hey If its me I own up, LOL that wasnt me.:laughing:


----------



## s. donato

SURE it wasn't you :laughing:

LOL


----------



## JayD2

LMAO:laughing::laughing:Yeah, I was LMAO at myself today, I was looking at more videos and heard it again and I first thought, "MAN"- WHAT DO THESE GUYS EAT? Here is another guy ripping them off...LMAO....Then I saw the wipers and thought, what a dumb ass.....:laughing:Those are really good videos though, heck I went back and watched them again today....I was going to ask you what kind of camera you were using and how did you have it set up to stay in position like that.

You really made plowing look like fun....and easy....I liked the tunes playing and it looked like you were in your own little world out there with no body in your way. I loved how you just glided into one and out then right back into another one....This is my first year doing snow mainly just for my mowing customers and I pull a 5X10 open trailer with snow blowers and shovels and a w/b salt spreader. You made me want to go out and buy a plow LOL....Cant do that though as I only have a 2 wheel drive truck.. Maybe some day but cant for a while. 
Buy thanks for those video's, really cool !


----------



## ken643

Here is one of today, One more to follow after its done uploading


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1202888 said:


> LMAO:laughing::laughing:Yeah, I was LMAO at myself today, I was looking at more videos and heard it again and I first thought, "MAN"- WHAT DO THESE GUYS EAT? Here is another guy ripping them off...LMAO....Then I saw the wipers and thought, what a dumb ass.....:laughing:Those are really good videos though, heck I went back and watched them again today....I was going to ask you what kind of camera you were using and how did you have it set up to stay in position like that.
> 
> You really made plowing look like fun....and easy....I liked the tunes playing and it looked like you were in your own little world out there with no body in your way. I loved how you just glided into one and out then right back into another one....This is my first year doing snow mainly just for my mowing customers and I pull a 5X10 open trailer with snow blowers and shovels and a w/b salt spreader. You made me want to go out and buy a plow LOL....Cant do that though as I only have a 2 wheel drive truck.. Maybe some day but cant for a while.
> Buy thanks for those video's, really cool !


Thanks for the compliments of the video. The camera is an orgegon Scientific ATC9K and I use a RAM suction cup mount on the windshield. You had me again laughing my ass off reading your post. You are to dam funny.LOL Thanks for the laughs Good luck with the snow!!:laughing:


----------



## ken643

One more from today


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1202987 said:


> One more from today


Ken, those are some pretty good size drives and home in that area....


----------



## GMCHD plower

Videos look great! How many accounts do you take care of with that rig?


----------



## s. donato

ken643;1202687 said:


> I think I am getting a little out of control with snow, LOL i just bought two of these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200561167278&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


okay won't those come right off the blade?

ken do you have the joystick controller or the hand held?


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1203038 said:


> Ken, those are some pretty good size drives and home in that area....


yeah, we have very rich people living in this town, very very very rich, even at least one on Forbes Billionaire list. Not me, I am on the bottom end of town, LOL:waving:


----------



## ken643

GMCHD plower;1203215 said:


> Videos look great! How many accounts do you take care of with that rig?


I have 40 driveways and 2 small parking lots for my and the Jeep


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1203240 said:


> okay won't those come right off the blade?
> 
> ken do you have the joystick controller or the hand held?


I figure they will wear off eventually, only 18 bucks a piece, no big deal

I have the joystick, I like it better its always where its supposed to be, LOL


----------



## s. donato

ken643;1203634 said:


> I figure they will wear off eventually, only 18 bucks a piece, no big deal
> 
> I have the joystick, I like it better its always where its supposed to be, LOL


i had a feeling based on it moving while you were shifting ;-)

i have to hold the button on mine - it seems slower then the joystick. I am getting pretty good at shifting while moving it though


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1203809 said:


> i had a feeling based on it moving while you were shifting ;-)
> 
> i have to hold the button on mine - it seems slower then the joystick. I am getting pretty good at shifting while moving it though


Yeah mine when you hit drop thats it, no need to hold it


----------



## V_Scapes

I guess your happy you took off yesterday ken. 

another round of snow for thursday night, get ready.


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1203817 said:


> Yeah mine when you hit drop thats it, no need to hold it


Ken, is that jeep an automatic or stick? I don't know much about jeeps but I did not think they were automatic...


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1203987 said:


> Ken, is that jeep an automatic or stick? I don't know much about jeeps but I did not think they were automatic...


its an automatic. I plowed years ago with a stick shift balzer, it sucked. When your looking for Jeeps it seems most are stick. But there are a few Automatics out there, the only way to go.


----------



## ken643

V_Scapes;1203948 said:


> I guess your happy you took off yesterday ken.
> 
> another round of snow for thursday night, get ready.


yeah, I only got to do about 5. I go out at 3 inches for my customers, unless they call me for less. So 5 called and away I went. Few bucks, not sure it was worth a vacation day, I kept them happy and amde a fewpayup Fingers crossed for Thursday into friday. Saying 3-6, more like 3 according to channel 7. We will know more tomorrow nights news. Good luck everyone


----------



## JayD2

Yeah, That's what the news is saying here in Indy, 3-6" starting after midnight tonight but lasting through the end of the day....I would love to see 6" or more, I get paid more when it gos past 4", then even more after 6" .....Bring it on baby!


----------



## s. donato

Jay 

i bill the same... 0-3 3-6 6-9 and so on. i am really hoping to get it 3+ payup

this storm looks like it may be spread out during work hours - which kinda sucks if it drags out b/c then i will have to do 2 pushes to keep people happy. 

one thing i did get was one of those 36" snow pusher shovels that advertise on this site. for light snows there is parts on some of my jobs that will actually take less time to shovel then maneuver my truck into the spot. also got it for one job that has lots of steps easy to clear when the shovel is the same size as the step


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1204119 said:


> Yeah, That's what the news is saying here in Indy, 3-6" starting after midnight tonight but lasting through the end of the day....I would love to see 6" or more, I get paid more when it gos past 4", then even more after 6" .....Bring it on baby!


I need over 6" to get into my next pricing block. I double every 6"payup


----------



## JayD2

s. donato;1204133 said:


> Jay
> 
> i bill the same... 0-3 3-6 6-9 and so on. i am really hoping to get it 3+ payup
> 
> this storm looks like it may be spread out during work hours - which kinda sucks if it drags out b/c then i will have to do 2 pushes to keep people happy.
> 
> one thing i did get was one of those 36" snow pusher shovels that advertise on this site. for light snows there is parts on some of my jobs that will actually take less time to shovel then maneuver my truck into the spot. also got it for one job that has lots of steps easy to clear when the shovel is the same size as the step


Yeah, I got those pusher shovels too. I have an 18", 28" and now I jumped to the big one, 48"er LOL. That thing is bad to the bone... My neighbor came out the other day when I was trying it out in front of my house, then the other neighbor came out and they were checking it out and saying, man, this guy has all the neat tools....I just LOL...I would not want to do to deep of snow with it, but for 2 or 3 inches, it rocks..Thumbs Up


----------



## s. donato

JayD2;1204271 said:


> Yeah, I got those pusher shovels too. I have an 18", 28" and now I jumped to the big one, 48"er LOL. That thing is bad to the bone... My neighbor came out the other day when I was trying it out in front of my house, then the other neighbor came out and they were checking it out and saying, man, this guy has all the neat tools....I just LOL...I would not want to do to deep of snow with it, *but for 2 or 3 inches, it rocks*..Thumbs Up


thats the plan!!!


----------



## ppandr

ken643;1198330 said:


> Videos not as popular as my first ones, and I tried to have better music, LOL


Maybe it the music.....


----------



## ken643

ppandr;1204434 said:


> Maybe it the music.....


Hey, I am soon to be 48, Thats music from my day, LOL Old timer I dont do that rap crap:laughing:


----------



## wirenut

do you always plow across streets and leave your mess ??


----------



## Stik208

wirenut;1204921 said:


> do you always plow across streets and leave your mess ??


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1204094 said:


> its an automatic. I plowed years ago with a stick shift balzer, it sucked. When your looking for Jeeps it seems most are stick. But there are a few Automatics out there, the only way to go.


Do you only use that jeep to plow? That seems to do a good job, are you very pleased with the way the jeep works? That would look like it would be cheaper to use than a heavy duty truck....Does it get stuck much?

P.S. I'm still waiting on the snow to get a little deeper, right now as of 1:00PM Thur. I have got 2 - 3/4" of snow. Would like to see at least 3 - 1/2 before going out.


----------



## ken643

wirenut;1204921 said:


> do you always plow across streets and leave your mess ??


I actually tidy up quite a bit when I am done. Been doing it this way for 20 plus years. No issues


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1205039 said:


> Do you only use that jeep to plow? That seems to do a good job, are you very pleased with the way the jeep works? That would look like it would be cheaper to use than a heavy duty truck....Does it get stuck much?
> 
> P.S. I'm still waiting on the snow to get a little deeper, right now as of 1:00PM Thur. I have got 2 - 3/4" of snow. Would like to see at least 3 - 1/2 before going out.


I have a 2003 Chevy silverado crew cab 8 foot bed duramax diesel pickup, with no plow. I often thought about expanding the busniess but the truck is so long. I have a few driveways I could use it on. The problem is finding someone you can count on to drive a vehicle. Without beating the crap out of it or damaging stuff. So I have stayed with the jeeps for the last six years now I think. had a 1993 Jeep cherokee for like 4 years, sold it and now had this one for 2. Only got stuck once this season on the big storm, but I dont think its counts becasue I got loose with out shoveling. Just kept rocking it and got loose. The Jeep kicks butt. I reccomend the Rubicon with the locking axle feature, works great for big snow. I also maintain my accounts. The big storm I did everyone 3 times, the last was the tidy up and detail pass.


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1205066 said:


> I have a 2003 Chevy silverado crew cab 8 foot bed duramax diesel pickup, with no plow. I often thought about expanding the busniess but the truck is so long. I have a few driveways I could use it on. The problem is finding someone you can count on to drive a vehicle. Without beating the crap out of it or damaging stuff. So I have stayed with the jeeps for the last six years now I think. had a 1993 Jeep cherokee for like 4 years, sold it and now had this one for 2. Only got stuck once this season on the big storm, but I dont think its counts becasue I got loose with out shoveling. Just kept rocking it and got loose. The Jeep kicks butt. I reccomend the Rubicon with the locking axle feature, works great for big snow. I also maintain my accounts. The big storm I did everyone 3 times, the last was the tidy up and detail pass.


The Rubicon, is that a model?


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1205148 said:


> The Rubicon, is that a model?


Yes, I believe it was meant to me there rock crawler model. It comes with locking axles (button on the dash), you can lock the rear, or just the fron or all and is has 410 gears and a 4-1 ration transfer case. Some newer models also offer a sway bar disconnect (button on dash) as well.


----------



## ken643

New Snow Deflector installed, trial run will be this storm tonight into friday.


----------



## s. donato

where's the new stickers?

it looks good thats not that bad at all. must have been the day for working on our rigs... i just got my truck back with its new Severe Duty Fan Clutch installed. this thing sounds so bad a$$ when it is engaged with the amount of air its moving.:bluebounc

next week its my new extra deep trans pan and trans temp gauge.


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1205343 said:


> where's the new stickers?
> 
> it looks good thats not that bad at all. must have been the day for working on our rigs... i just got my truck back with its new Severe Duty Fan Clutch installed. this thing sounds so bad a$$ when it is engaged with the amount of air its moving.:bluebounc
> 
> next week its my new extra deep trans pan and trans temp gauge.


I dont think they will stick in 31 degree's, so as soon as I can get into a friends shop I will get the stickers on, LOL

Good luck with the fan, sounds like it will solve your issues.


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1204277 said:


> thats the plan!!!


Hey Sal, Where was that link for those shovels?
thanks
Ken

Opps never mind I found it, LOL


----------



## s. donato

:laughing:

http://www.thesnowplow.com


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1205689 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> http://www.thesnowplow.com


I ordered the 30 inch shovel, the video sold me. I like the one with the wheels


----------



## s. donato

i was thinking about the 30 but most of the stairs on my jobs are 48 and i figured minus the rails it should be good with the 36 plus the 36 is also better for big side walks on my commercial jobs where my truck will not fit on the sidewalk. 

the 30" is probably perfect for 36" sidewalks 

as soon as my old school shovel breaks i will replace it with a 30 or 28"


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1205720 said:


> i was thinking about the 30 but most of the stairs on my jobs are 48 and i figured minus the rails it should be good with the 36 plus the 36 is also better for big side walks on my commercial jobs where my truck will not fit on the sidewalk.
> 
> the 30" is probably perfect for 36" sidewalks
> 
> as soon as my old school shovel breaks i will replace it with a 30 or 28"


I really dont even know why I bought it, I really dont shovel much. Like not at all, 3 walks I have to do, but if this makes it faster im game. Home I have a 8hp toro blower.


----------



## s. donato

ken643;1205729 said:


> Home I have a 8hp toro blower.


so how does that thing fit in the jeep? passenger seat? :laughing:


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1205743 said:


> so how does that thing fit in the jeep? passenger seat? :laughing:


Good point, it may not even fit. The one I carry with me now fits in the back behind both seats. Buts its one of those back saver types wit the bend in the handle. We will see. I should become a dealer Bet I could sell a few of thos around here. But they are pricey for a shovel.


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1205323 said:


> New Snow Deflector installed, trial run will be this storm tonight into friday.


LOL......You must have been reading my mind....I was thinking about your jeep all night while I was clearing snow and was going to ask you to post some pix of your jeep. You really got me to thinking about looking for one of those. We don't get to much snow here at one time so I was thinking that that would be better then walking behind snow blowers all day...If you ever get the chance, I would love to see pix of the inside, like to see that camera set up too.


----------



## s. donato

ken643;1205776 said:


> Good point, it may not even fit. The one I carry with me now fits in the back behind both seats. Buts its one of those back saver types wit the bend in the handle. We will see. I should become a dealer Bet I could sell a few of thos around here. But they are pricey for a shovel.


i meant the snow blower :laughing:

but the shovel is pretty big also. i got to use mine today and wow is all i can say. it worked great. the down side is you can't lift snow with it. dam thing is slicker then snot. 

on of the crossing guards at a site saw it and loved it - i even let him try it out on some snow


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1205873 said:


> LOL......You must have been reading my mind....I was thinking about your jeep all night while I was clearing snow and was going to ask you to post some pix of your jeep. You really got me to thinking about looking for one of those. We don't get to much snow here at one time so I was thinking that that would be better then walking behind snow blowers all day...If you ever get the chance, I would love to see pix of the inside, like to see that camera set up too.


Hey, Ill take some pics of jeep in and out soon and post them. Dam plow piston is leaking again. The up and down piston. I had a new seal put in a few weeks ago, not leaking again. They are squezzing me in tomorrow morning to check it out and fix it. other thant that all went well. Got about 4-5 inches here. Had to do some twice, just because I know if I wait unitl its over and it ends around rush hour the customers hate pulling out into the 4-5 inches and then the phone starts ringing, UGH!. So I went out at 430 hit them all once, of course the storm stopped so I only had to go back and do about half of them over which was nice. All done now, Anxious to get the is leak fixed before this potential storm tuesday and wednesday.

How do you make out?


----------



## ken643

PS I took some new videos, nothing special I bet people are getting tired of snow plowing videos by now, LOL


----------



## s. donato

not tired of your vids at all... makes me really want more customers

as for my day almost killed my battery when doing the gas station today. its in the video you can hear my idiot light bing and say check gauges - i think i yelled some expletive :realmad:. got to pick up a deep cell for next week ASAP!!! On a good note the freaking temp gauge doesn't move anymore Thumbs Up

my vids are uploading now. only got two decent ones. i keep forgetting to turn it on when i get to a job.

also fully tripped my blade on a curb pretty bad... shuck the truck  wish i had that one in a vid.


----------



## wirenut

all it takes is for one idiot to loose control while going through your left overs and they'll own you 
is what i was getting at. especially with the sew happy ambulance chasers around here...


----------



## s. donato

small driveway





gas station




7:12 you hear my battery light beep :realmad:


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1206628 said:


> Hey, Ill take some pics of jeep in and out soon and post them. Dam plow piston is leaking again. The up and down piston. I had a new seal put in a few weeks ago, not leaking again. They are squezzing me in tomorrow morning to check it out and fix it. other thant that all went well. Got about 4-5 inches here. Had to do some twice, just because I know if I wait unitl its over and it ends around rush hour the customers hate pulling out into the 4-5 inches and then the phone starts ringing, UGH!. So I went out at 430 hit them all once, of course the storm stopped so I only had to go back and do about half of them over which was nice. All done now, Anxious to get the is leak fixed before this potential storm tuesday and wednesday.
> 
> How do you make out?


Hey that would be great to see those jeep pix...I wonder why more guys around here don't use them. We don't more than 4" at a time...Maybe its the big truck thing...
The places I did was 3 - 1/2" & 4", not bad but I was waiting for it to stop snowing so that put me out there late and dark out. I got in around 9:30PM.

Went back out today to do the church. That took me about 3 1/2 hours. I did take two breaks to thaw out my fingers....Went through two pair of gloves from being wet. it was pretty cold out there, it was 6 deg. when I started and 9 deg. when I got done LOL.


----------



## s. donato

wirenut;1206712 said:


> all it takes is for one idiot to loose control while going through your left overs and they'll own you
> is what i was getting at. especially with the sew happy ambulance chasers around here...


it actually takes me longer to turn around some times then to just push to the side. there are certain places where i will push across the street but its usually very little snow. and i clean the street better then the way i found it.

i hear what your saying and agree but sometimes in real life i seem to have situations like "where else do you put it" that turns up. if you drive around most of the towns by me you will see big piles right across the street from driveways.

i am in no way saying its legal and i agree its should never be a best practice its just seems to be "acceptable" in my area YMMV


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1206769 said:


> it actually takes me longer to turn around some times then to just push to the side. there are certain places where i will push across the street but its usually very little snow. and i clean the street better then the way i found it.
> 
> i hear what your saying and agree but sometimes in real life i seem to have situations like "where else do you put it" that turns up. if you drive around most of the towns by me you will see big piles right across the street from driveways.
> 
> i am in no way saying its legal and i agree its should never be a best practice its just seems to be "acceptable" in my area YMMV


Its done everywhere in my area, and exactly what you said, some of the driveways I have by design you really have to push it out there is no other way to get rid of it., Nice Videos Sal. What do you get for a gas station? I'm just curious do you figure in all the obstacles?


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1206756 said:


> Hey that would be great to see those jeep pix...I wonder why more guys around here don't use them. We don't more than 4" at a time...Maybe its the big truck thing...
> The places I did was 3 - 1/2" & 4", not bad but I was waiting for it to stop snowing so that put me out there late and dark out. I got in around 9:30PM.
> 
> Went back out today to do the church. That took me about 3 1/2 hours. I did take two breaks to thaw out my fingers....Went through two pair of gloves from being wet. it was pretty cold out there, it was 6 deg. when I started and 9 deg. when I got done LOL.


Around here Jeeps are just as popular as pickups. So far my jeep has handled without issue this last 24-26 inch snow storm in December and last February a 20+ incher , No sweat. Thumbs Up


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1206657 said:


> not tired of your vids at all... makes me really want more customers
> 
> as for my day almost killed my battery when doing the gas station today. its in the video you can hear my idiot light bing and say check gauges - i think i yelled some expletive :realmad:. got to pick up a deep cell for next week ASAP!!! On a good note the freaking temp gauge doesn't move anymore Thumbs Up
> 
> my vids are uploading now. only got two decent ones. i keep forgetting to turn it on when i get to a job.
> 
> also fully tripped my blade on a curb pretty bad... shuck the truck wish i had that one in a vid.


PS Congrats on the TEMP issue!Thumbs Up


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1206941 said:


> Around here Jeeps are just as popular as pickups. So far my jeep has handled without issue this last 24-26 inch snow storm in December and last February a 20+ incher , No sweat. Thumbs Up


Hey Ken, Would you buy a new jeep or just look for an older one? What do they run, as I have never in my life even looked at prices on jeeps...I'm going to google that one up that you have..


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1207811 said:


> Hey Ken, Would you buy a new jeep or just look for an older one? What do they run, as I have never in my life even looked at prices on jeeps...I'm going to google that one up that you have..


I personally prefer the straight (bullet proof and proven) 6 cylinder. 4.0 Liter with auto I bought my 2004 Jeep Rubicon model 2 years ago this Janurary for about $15,500 with 65,000 miles on it. I paid around $4,000 for the brand new 6'-9" LD Fisher minute mount plow. Its the perfect set up. The install included Timbren blocks in the fron end to help the suspension. Works great. More videos and pics coming. Upoloading videos right now. Will take some pics in a few. and post them this afternoon.Thumbs Up


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1207971 said:


> I personally prefer the straight (bullet proof and proven) 6 cylinder. 4.0 Liter with auto I bought my 2004 Jeep Rubicon model 2 years ago this Janurary for about $15,500 with 65,000 miles on it. I paid around $4,000 for the brand new 6'-9" LD Fisher minute mount plow. Its the perfect set up. The install included Timbren blocks in the fron end to help the suspension. Works great. More videos and pics coming. Upoloading videos right now. Will take some pics in a few. and post them this afternoon.Thumbs Up


LOL, I just been looking at them on line, reading reveiws and such...I don't even know if I could fit in one LOL, 5'-10" 280 lbs, yep, thats a big belly LOL...

but I would think it be good for plowing drives that I got and would get more if I had something like that. I get tiered after doing the drives I got with a snow blower. But besides that, after watching your videos, I swear it makes me want one....That looks like real fun...I always dread going out to do my drives, but feel better about it when I get home and send out the invoice for it...

.....anyway, after reading all those reviews, not one said anything about plowing snow with it...just mudden and rock climbing LOL....


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1208042 said:


> LOL, I just been looking at them on line, reading reveiws and such...I don't even know if I could fit in one LOL, 5'-10" 280 lbs, yep, thats a big belly LOL...
> 
> but I would think it be good for plowing drives that I got and would get more if I had something like that. I get tiered after doing the drives I got with a snow blower. But besides that, after watching your videos, I swear it makes me want one....That looks like real fun...I always dread going out to do my drives, but feel better about it when I get home and send out the invoice for it...
> 
> .....anyway, after reading all those reviews, not one said anything about plowing snow with it...just mudden and rock climbing LOL....


I am a hair under 6'-4" and around 280 myself, I am use it as a daily driver to and from work, Long trips I use the dmax Silverado


----------



## ken643

ken643;1207971 said:


> I personally prefer the straight (bullet proof and proven) 6 cylinder. 4.0 Liter with auto I bought my 2004 Jeep Rubicon model 2 years ago this Janurary for about $15,500 with 65,000 miles on it. I paid around $4,000 for the brand new 6'-9" LD Fisher minute mount plow. Its the perfect set up. The install included Timbren blocks in the fron end to help the suspension. Works great. More videos and pics coming. Upoloading videos right now. Will take some pics in a few. and post them this afternoon.Thumbs Up


Ok, here pics of my baby: I took inside and pics of stuff I carry with me. The yellow thing on windshield is the camera mount (no camera in it now) next to that is cell phone mount. You will also see where my plow controller is mounted. In the back I have a shovel, a stretchy tow strap ( I have only pulled other people out with, not me LOL) The fisher Emergency repair kit. In the back tools, washer fluid, extra weight (80lb masonry block) and more plow fluid just in case.
Also my Warn powerplant winch (9500 lb with air compressor) and Blizzack tires (the best)


----------



## ken643

ken643;1208070 said:


> Ok, here pics of my baby: I took inside and pics of stuff I carry with me. The yellow thing on windshield is the camera mount (no camera in it now) next to that is cell phone mount. You will also see where my plow controller is mounted. In the back I have a shovel, a stretchy tow strap ( I have only pulled other people out with, not me LOL) The fisher Emergency repair kit. In the back tools, washer fluid, extra weight (80lb masonry block) and more plow fluid just in case.
> Also my Warn powerplant winch (9500 lb with air compressor) and Blizzack tires (the best)


more picsThumbs Up


----------



## ken643

ken643;1208073 said:


> more picsThumbs Up


last onesThumbs Up


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1208057 said:


> I am a hair under 6'-4" and around 280 myself, I am use it as a daily driver to and from work, Long trips I use the dmax Silverado


6' 4" and you fit, cool....


----------



## ken643

ken643;1208073 said:


> more picsThumbs Up


PS: just below the heater temp control you will see one of the buttons is red, that is the axle lock exclusive to the Rubicon model and a big help for deep snow.


----------



## JayD2

Ken, COOL!......Is the thing by your ignition the controller? What is the thing hanging at the top of the windshild above the mirror?


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1208101 said:


> Ken, COOL!......Is the thing by your ignition the controller? What is the thing hanging at the top of the windshild above the mirror?


oh that, well you have to have auto start when its cold out. This way Jeep is nice and toasty when you get in and the snow starts to melt off, LOL a must have. I click the remote about 20 minutes before I am ready to head out. LOL Thumbs Up


----------



## s. donato

ken643;1206934 said:


> Its done everywhere in my area, and exactly what you said, some of the driveways I have by design you really have to push it out there is no other way to get rid of it., Nice Videos Sal. What do you get for a gas station? I'm just curious do you figure in all the obstacles?


gas station is my buddies i charge very little b/c he is doing/done tons of work to my truck for me. 

just got my temp gauge and deep trans pan installed. so far i drove my truck home from the shop and trans temp gauge didn't move... gauge starts at 120 degrees  i hope its working okay


----------



## s. donato

HOW THE FRIG DOESN'T YOUR JEEP OVERHEAT WITH THAT POWERPLANT INFRONT OF THE GRILL 

its amazing is all i have to say... after all i have been going through that there pisses me off


----------



## JayD2

ken643;1208106 said:


> oh that, well you have to have auto start when its cold out. This way Jeep is nice and toasty when you get in and the snow starts to melt off, LOL a must have. I click the remote about 20 minutes before I am ready to head out. LOL Thumbs Up


Oh heck yes.....We both have them on our cars. I have bought four of them now. Once you have had one, you will never go with out one again...


----------



## ken643

s. donato;1208253 said:


> HOW THE FRIG DOESN'T YOUR JEEP OVERHEAT WITH THAT POWERPLANT INFRONT OF THE GRILL
> 
> its amazing is all i have to say... after all i have been going through that there pisses me off


Sal I hear you, It runs at 210 all day long summer or winter no issues, Knocking on wood as I typeThumbs Up


----------



## ken643

JayD2;1208596 said:


> Oh heck yes.....We both have them on our cars. I have bought four of them now. Once you have had one, you will never go with out one again...


I hear you, all of our vehicles have it, I love it.


----------

